# lowerthanzimmy's Airride Build



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

so im finally biting the bullet and bagging my car. After riding in JohnnyR32's car, and feeling the comfort and convenience of air, i realized that i just need to stop saying maybe and do it. I plan on keeping it simple for now, i can always upgrade my management later down the road. Any tips or suggestions will be appreciated!

Car: 2011 GTI

just alittle list of what i have....

-5 gallon 8 port Aluminum Skinny
-4 gauge power kit
-(2) Viair Dual Needle Gauges
-Dorbitz Design D-Cups
-Slam Specialties SS-5's
-Airlift Rear Shocks
-Numatics Water Trap
-Airlift XL Front Struts
-Viair 444c Compressor
-AVS 7- Switch Switchbox
-Easystreet Manifolds
- 1/4" Air Line
- Flow Controls











so here's the run down.....

1- 1/4" for the 444 
2- 1/4" for the manifolds on the sides
1- 1/4" for the quick disconnect to run a air hose
1- 1/4" plugged.
1- 1/8" for the pressure switch next to the comp.
2- 3/8" plugged.

im gunna run a train horn off one of the 3/8" ports eventually....

got the wheels on.....










Thanks to...

Will @ Bagriders
Drew @ Dorbritz Design
Thatcher @ Independent Wheel. If your looking for wheels PM this man. or PM me i can help you.
Brandon @ Bakk2Basics Tuning
Jake @ GT Performance
WaWaMKvDuB
Snoop3r


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

subscribed opcorn: 

I so want to put my car on bags but the wife will kill me if i drop that kinda loot right now since we close on our first house on Friday.

Good Luck with the build can't wait to see the finished product :thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

v-dubIV said:


> subscribed opcorn:
> 
> I so want to put my car on bags but the wife will kill me if i drop that kinda loot right now since we close on our first house on Friday.
> 
> Good Luck with the build can't wait to see the finished product :thumbup:


thanks!....im getting anxious...id rather take my time then rush getting everything and go broke/not have EVERYTHING i need.....


....car is getting notched this weekend


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

You finally came out of the air closest :laugh:

Subscribed.


PS. You got one of the last sets of SS5 bag riders had :facepalm:. I was going to get them yesterday.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> You finally came out of the air closest :laugh:
> 
> Subscribed.
> 
> ...


nope BR was out when i went to get them....got mine from a mini trucking site:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Can't wait to see this thing on the ground!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Can't wait to see this thing on the ground!


psh! your not kidding....very soon!...ill be ordering fronts next week:thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Ill post this for Johnny

:thumbup:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Now you are going to have to come up with some new stickers...


Sub'd


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

xandypx said:


> Now you are going to have to come up with some new stickers...
> 
> 
> Sub'd


:laugh:



stickers stay!..........plus i just got another 200 2 weeks ago


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

CoolThreadBro :heart:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

98DUB said:


> Ill post this for Johnny
> 
> :thumbup:


oh thanks...here's another for good measure


:thumbup:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> nope BR was out when i went to get them....got mine from a mini trucking site:laugh:


They did have SS6s 

I need more lift for my wagons fat ass.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

in the paint booth with first coat.



completed product...


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Purtty


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

you doing the wheels that same color as the tank?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

xandypx said:


> you doing the wheels that same color as the tank?


I asked him that too


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

xandypx said:


> you doing the wheels that same color as the tank?


no sir, working on other ideas to go teal.


i was going to do the tank color matched.....but it wouldve been to dark....and it wouldve been kinda boring in the trunk. So i picked a color to bring out the tank in the dark trunk.....wheels may be a option...but not right away


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Whats the specs on the new wheels?


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

xandypx said:


> Whats the specs on the new wheels?


17x8 et20 17x9 et25


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

poke much  That should sit right on the lips.

Im just leaving this here... 

http://youtu.be/f8h-d2caPaw


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> They did have SS6s
> 
> I need more lift for my wagons fat ass.


ditching the XL rears? I'm thinking of doing the same.



LowerThanZimmy said:


> .....but it wouldve been to dark....and it wouldve been kinda boring in the trunk. So i picked a color to bring out the tank in the dark trunk.....


thanks buddy. make me feel good about my black tank.


----------



## snoop3r (Feb 8, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i are excite.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> http://youtu.be/f8h-d2caPaw


:laugh:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

snoop3r said:


> i are excite.


Soon! Im gunna have to start dropping **** off at your house!




I sowwy johnny....


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> I sowwy johnny....


sokay...


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes, I am switching.

Now that I got them to fit, I am not really satisfied with the lift vs PSI ratio. The XLs are intended for lighter cars. 5 people in my car translates to 100-110 psi in the rear, while tucking tire.

The SS6s should lift just about anything I through back there.

Sticker bomb your tank .


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Yes, I am switching.


you welding the nipples back in or using the XL top mount?


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> you welding the nipples back in or using the XL top mount?




I am basically cutting the top bracket of the Dcups to its bare minimum, and welding piece of pipe to the frame so it keeps it in place. An inception pipe ( A pipe within a pipe ).

Does this make any sense ?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> I am basically cutting the top bracket of the Dcups to its bare minimum, and welding piece of pipe to the frame so it keeps it in place. An inception pipe ( A pipe within a pipe ).
> 
> Does this make any sense ?


yeah I get it. my nips were cut with a hole saw so they'll weld right back on. not sure how I'd want to set up the re5's if I go that way. I have Drew's new LCA's coming but a solution for the top is needed.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

This is worst case scenario (Also lowest): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEZatYyqG8w&feature=player_profilepage

Welding back the nipples or the pipe should work just fine.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> This is worst case scenario (Also lowest): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEZatYyqG8w&feature=player_profilepage
> 
> Welding back the nipples or the pipe should work just fine.


I def don't like the look of that.  :laugh: I'll figure something out but the XL rears have to go.


----------



## Murked (Aug 4, 2009)

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Lots of people have been doing this (I really dont want to get to that point). 

However, even with the mounts, the bags are just pressed against the body (Not bolted). The Nipple keeps them nice and centered.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Lots of people have been doing this (I really dont want to get to that point).
> 
> However, even with the mounts, the bags are just pressed against the body (Not bolted). The Nipple keeps them nice and centered.


yeah you're right it just looks scary how the bag falls away from the frame in the vid.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

johnnyR32 said:


> yeah you're right it just looks scary how the bag falls away from the frame in the vid.


but it would only do this when the car is on jacks/lift right?


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

johnnyR32 said:


> thanks buddy. make me feel good about my black tank.


Its cool Johnny, my tank is black too. And my trunk is done in black suede :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Its cool Johnny, my tank is black too. And my trunk is done in black suede :thumbup:


oh good. that guy up there making me feel stupid.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> oh good. that guy up there making me feel stupid.






update: 

looks like my rear bags have been shipped in the complete opposite direction. They are "out for delivery" in Joplin, MO, which is about 1,100 miles west of where they are supposed to be:banghead:.......new wheels were shipped yesterday i believe...(time difference so im waiting on a text back)....and adapters were ordered yesterday.

big ups to thatcher, he was very helpful on these wheels. Also called motorsport tech which the owner is a friend of his. He got the adapters ordered for me so they can start making them.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

damn zimmy already 2 pages on this thread, anyway what coils did you have on your car and what are you doing with them once the bags get put on?


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

v-dubIV said:


> damn zimmy already 2 pages on this thread, anyway what coils did you have on your car and what are you doing with them once the bags get put on?


FK Power-Tech's......they will be up for sale as soon as i get the bags on:thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> FK Power-Tech's......they will be up for sale as soon as i get the bags on:thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

cnat wait for these to get here.....:laugh:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Those look awesome :thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Those look awesome :thumbup:


thanks!...finally some real 3-peice goodness


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> thanks!...finally some real 3-peice goodness


**** your 3 piece wheels.....2 piece FTW.


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> cnat wait for these to get here.....:laugh:


What are those?


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

**STEVE** said:


> What are those?


DP Motorsport Amp's:thumbup:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Those wheels look sick..can't wait to see it al done


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

rubAdubDUB01 said:


> Those wheels look sick..can't wait to see it al done


Me too man! Getting my frame notched tommorow


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> Me too man! Getting my frame notched tommorow


:thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

got notched yesterday from [email protected]Baak2Basics Tuning.... hes right in delaware about 15 minutes from the delaware memorial bridge and about 20 minutes from the MD/PA line.










-Thatcher shipped the wheels out friday.
-Thatcher told me to get ahold of [email protected]MotorsportTech for a set of custom adapters, they are ordered and in line to be made.
-my rear bags are shipped and will be here tommorow.


hoping to get front struts and management ordered this week, if not in the next 2 or 3 weeks:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

:thumbup:


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

notch looks awsome :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

v-dubIV said:


> notch looks awsome :thumbup:


Very Clean


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

could eat off that notch.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

.......gonna be making another bag riders order in the morning tommorow:thumbup::beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> .......gonna be making another bag riders order in the morning tommorow:thumbup::beer:


What are you buying now? You wont do it.....:heart:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> What are you buying now? You wont do it.....:heart:


stil need front struts and management ya big dummy! :laugh:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

i like this, tank color is dopee


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> stil need front struts and management ya big dummy! :laugh:


So your ordering that tomorrow?


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> i like this, tank color is dopee


Thanks man!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> So your ordering that tomorrow?


Front struts tommorow... Hopin to have management bought in 2weeks ish ...


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> Front struts tommorow... Hopin to have management bought in 2weeks ish ...


no ish.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

I posted on your wall. Dorbritz has a brand new set of XL's for 650 shipped :thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> I posted on your wall. Dorbritz has a brand new set of XL's for 650 shipped :thumbup:


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

opcorn:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

im starting a fund.......its called "get me my management faster, so i can stop hoarding parts" feel free to paypal me any donations........


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

:facepalm:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*

front struts are ordered, and in transit. thanks to dorbritz design for the heads up!:thumbup:


wheels will be here tommorow. Jr at Motorsport Tech said ill have my adapters by the first week of july.....shooting for install the 2nd or 3rd week of july

tonight im getting with 2 friends that are helping with the install and were gunna figure out how we are going to lay the tank out so i can get a count on fittings and all needed. ordering the extra fittings and 1/8" air line for my gauges tommorow more than likely.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

What 2 friends? I was not told of this happening tonight.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> What 2 friends? I was not told of this happening tonight.


haha well brad said something about it atleast.....guess your not included than


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

haha fine then, I wont help out with the install at all. And to think, I was going to build your trunk setup for you.

I am redoing mine btw  Relocating my battery and ditching my spare :thumbup:


----------



## snoop3r (Feb 8, 2009)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> What 2 friends? I was not told of this happening tonight.


lololol you were probably to into cod when i said it.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

snoop3r said:


> lololol you were probably to into cod when i said it.


:laugh:

ill see you guys at the meet.......:thumbup:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

LowerThanZimmyForNow


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

xandypx said:


> LowerThanZimmyForNow


Soon you can be..... JustasLowAsZimmy!


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

UPS delivery!



























:heart:


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

no updates?


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

v-dubIV said:


> no updates?


front bags were delivered after i left the shop today haha......so ill have pics posted tommorow:thumbup:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> front bags were delivered after i left the shop today haha......so ill have pics posted tommorow:thumbup:


No one cares  lol


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> No one cares  lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk.


 johnny cares.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> johnny cares.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

opcorn:

We care


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

xandypx said:


> opcorn:
> 
> We care


:thumbup:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

You guys are jerks. Your supposed to not care with me


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> You guys are jerks. Your supposed to not care with me


sorry pal. :wave:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

It's ok. I'm happy hes going air. Bout time he stopped trying to be a racekor driver.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> It's ok. I'm happy hes going air. Bout time he stopped trying to be a racekor driver.


agreed.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

looks like any other pair of slams lol.......almost have everything. Waiting to hear what the deal of the month is......then ordering management.....:thumbup::thumbup:


install weekend is either the weekend of july 15th or july 22


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> install weekend is july 22


:thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> :thumbup:


lol if i can get everything intime for the 15th.....its a go....:laugh:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> lol if i can get everything intime for the 15th.....its a go....:laugh:


:thumbdown:


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

opcorn:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm sitting next to Zimmy about to watch Transformers 3  


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk.


----------



## snoop3r (Feb 8, 2009)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> I'm sitting next to Zimmy about to watch Transformers 3
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk.


:wave:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

I can't belive I missed this thread..... my head is under a rock.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

poser.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

He wants to be just like you johnny


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

wagner17 said:


> He wants to be just like you johnny


I know.


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

OMG he even had the nerve to go out and buy the same car you have......


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

this thread delivers as much as hannah montana in bed


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## Trevor .:R32 (Dec 30, 2010)

wagner17 said:


> this thread delivers as much as hannah montana in bed


LOL :laugh:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

wagner17 said:


> this thread delivers as much as hannah montana in bed


:laugh:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

no progress.... :facepalm: jk see you on thursday :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

wagner17 said:


> no progress.... :facepalm:


x2 :facepalm:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Did you buy management yet? BR isn't going to have any cool sales for WF, so just buy it now.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

^ lies... just like texas walker ranger.... :laugh: hes being financialy smart by waiting like my self.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Did you buy management yet? BR isn't going to have any cool sales for WF, so just buy it now.


k whenever you send me my money


ill be buying management the week after WF:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

no air updates....


adapters being shipped today...tires mounted this weekend


okay, so maybe i told a fib.....











its rali's fault:laugh: he talked me into it.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Cool. I now have both your addresses.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

PSU said:


> Cool. I now have both your addresses.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't see management in that cart.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> I don't see management in that cart.


x2


give me my click back, i was expecting some sort of progress.. slowest build evar!!!

:heart:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

01 said:


> x2
> 
> 
> give me my click back, i was expecting some sort of progress.. slowest build evar!!!
> ...


Hey listen here mr.



You took 2 clicks from me! Hahahah 2 weeks my friend... 2 weeks


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

BuyCar&BagItFasterThanZimmy&BeLowerThanZimmy


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

How much have you paid extra for shipping? Why not just buy everything at once and pay shipping once? You make no sense to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm pretty sure EVERYONE is lowerthanzimmy at this point :laugh:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I'm pretty sure EVERYONE is lowerthanzimmy at this point :laugh:


:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I'm pretty sure EVERYONE is lowerthanzimmy at this point :laugh:


True statement.


:heart:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

yup...:banghead:but me


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> True statement.
> 
> 
> :heart:


are you on stock suspension right now? :laugh:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

98DUB said:


> are you on stock suspension right now? :laugh:


noope, stock touraeg suspension.....:laugh:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Monster trucking it up


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

I knew you'd crack sooner or later. :laugh:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> noope, stock touraeg suspension.....:laugh:


you photoshoped it low everytime, and tire rubbage??? I lost a lot of respect for you today


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

xandypx said:


> you doing the wheels that same color as the tank?


he should do teal bolts. :thumbup:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

I want an update


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> I want an update


lol, still waiting on motorsport tech for the adapters, buying tires this week.....compressor, flow controls, some fittings, and 1/8" lines for my gauges came in yesterday


management is being bought at waterfest, install weekend the weekend after WF.....


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

if you need fittings or any help lmk


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> if you need fittings or any help lmk


absolutely man!....this is my first car that im bagging....have 2 friends helping with the install...we should be able to knock it out....im getting excited...i dont like hoarding parts


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*

talked with [email protected] yesterday.....everything else i need is ordered and going to be picked up at WF....start installing next thursday night and should have it all finished up by saturday night.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup: do work.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> talked with [email protected] yesterday.....everything else i need is ordered and going to be picked up at WF....start installing next thursday night and should have it all finished up by saturday night.


 So you think.......lol :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:wave: :heart:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*

test fit.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

hottness


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll race you... See who can get there parts in and install first:wave:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

llllllll vr6 lllllll said:


> I'll race you... See who can get there parts in and install first:wave:


 Ill be on air next sunday! Lol


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> Ill be on air next sunday! Lol


 My bags will be here this up coming week, then next weekend the madness begins. It's on:heart:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

llllllll vr6 lllllll said:


> My bags will be here this up coming week, then next weekend the madness begins. It's on:heart:


 :thumbup::thumbup: waiting til winter huh? lol:heart:


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: waiting til winter huh? lol:heart:


 Well I was going to have John and fuzzy do it, but I have a buddy who has done a few installs that'll give me a hand running lines and whatnot


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

higherthanzimmy


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*




























wheels are on, bags install starts thursday!


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Going to look awesome when its slammed.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Going to look awesome when its slammed.


tucking will be.....


lets just say its magnificent


first page is updated.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Try fat people


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

do work my friend


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

opcorn:

We're waiting to see what you bought at WF...


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Management... Lol next update in this thread will pics of the car layin frame.....


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## snoop3r (Feb 8, 2009)

ready for cuddling sir


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

i can see brad and you doing thing which are not pg rated.. just kidding. im sleepy goodnight:wave:


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> Management... Lol next update in this thread will pics of the car layin frame.....


opcorn:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> Management... Lol next update in this thread will pics of the car layin frame.....


That's what you think. I think you'll need an alignment to be proper :thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> That's what you think. I think you'll need an alignment to be proper :thumbup:


well see 17s...i bet it lays without one.....


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It will probably lay, but the rear will sit on the tires. You need some mad cambers.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> It will probably lay, but the rear will sit on the tires. You need some mad cambers.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## snoop3r (Feb 8, 2009)

what's a camber.


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> It will probably lay, but the rear will sit on the tires. You need some mad cambers.


this. my looked ****ing stupid until I got aligned on Monday.


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm running low on popcorn.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

whitepepper said:


> I'm running low on popcorn.


same.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm out of thumbup......... :what:


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^ yep.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Ran into alot of issues.....front bags are in..... Need to run airline and ginish wiring up comp


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

zimmy come to ****ing jersey and i'll finish this for you


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> Ran into alot of issues.....front bags are in..... Need to run airline and ginish wiring up comp


sorry buddy.  I had my fair share of issues too but it was worth it in the end. :heart:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I have issues after the fact. rear bags that rub and crappy management. still :heart: it.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

gotta love rear bag ****ing shock bolts :heart:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Its all part of the game.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Its all part of the game.


:thumbup:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Its all part of the game.


Yup, take your time.... Get it done right.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Car is done. Brad and I pretty much ****ing rock. Now to get if off the stands and go for a test ride. It's only 2:45AM.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Car is done. Brad and I pretty much ****ing rock. Now to get if off the stands and go for a test ride. It's only 2:45AM.


I just woke up to go to the bathroom and this poc was on my Phone from these two... I love these guys....


----------



## snoop3r (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Car is done. Brad and I pretty much ****ing rock. Now to get if off the stands and go for a test ride. It's only 2:45AM.


Correction. It is now 4:53. Car has been driven. Good to go.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Le sweet :thumbup:

Is that an air line in the pic ? Maybe water meth ?


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Le sweet :thumbup:
> 
> Is that an air line in the pic ? Maybe water meth ?


Nope thats airline right at the leader lines


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

I want moar pics. :thumbup:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Seppdelaney said:


> I want moar pics. :thumbup:


This :snowcool:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

xandypx said:


> This :snowcool:












rear is sitting on the tire...need to camber the rears


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

dang, thats great! 

Yup, more camber will fix that problem. :laugh:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> Nope thats airline right at the leader lines


Just make sure that it does not bind or rub on anything.

Did you trim the D cups ?


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Yea... im in love for sure... I just faped at the beach lol

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks real good buddy:thumbup: you may have won this battle, but Ill get you back:heart:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Just make sure that it does not bind or rub on anything.
> 
> Did you trim the D cups ?


Yes sir... Not alot!


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

about time!!! :heart::heart:

you have me wondering if GTI skirts will fit jettas.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

01 said:


> about time!!! :heart::heart:
> 
> you have me wondering if GTI skirts will fit jettas.


Not without modding them but the GLI is getting a similar treatment so that would be easier.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

johnnyR32 said:


> Not without modding them but the GLI is getting a similar treatment so that would be easier.


already checked, no stock and no ETA. but thanks..


back to zimmy finally being on air...


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

01 said:


> already checked, no stock and no ETA. but thanks..
> 
> 
> back to zimmy finally being on air...


Obviously since the car isn't out yet but that's your best bet.


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

Good job. Car is sex. Thanks for providing some inspiration!
One day... One day... (shakes fist).


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

fap


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

5969815207_fc95165341_b by lowerthanzimmy, on Flickr


5969123380_c71eef9c01_b by lowerthanzimmy, on Flickr


5969421222_597b040621_b by lowerthanzimmy, on Flickr

thanks to awesome friends, the car is almost done....just have to build the false floor and gauge pod........


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

:thumbup:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

< moredoorsthanzimmy


glad to see that after i was TDY for a week i can see the finished product.

car looks awesome! :thumbup: 

i was too lazy to page back but any pics of the "trunk" set-up?


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

v-dubIV said:


> < moredoorsthanzimmy
> 
> 
> glad to see that after i was TDY for a week i can see the finished product.
> ...


trunk is not finished.....still need to cut out the opening for the tank and wrap it in suede...


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks amazing buddy:heart:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

What are your plans for the trunk?


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

llllllll vr6 lllllll said:


> What are your plans for the trunk?


jsut a flase floor with half the tank showing.....black suede....nothing special...just simply clean.


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> jsut a flase floor with half the tank showing.....black suede....nothing special...just simply clean.


Just like the car:thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

llllllll vr6 lllllll said:


> Just like the car:thumbup:


:laugh::beer:


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

LowerThanZimmy said:


>


just gotta say, was unsure about the wheels seeing them posted earlier in the thread, but the finished product ended up spot on:thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup: < for not running the usual played wheels everyone and thier brother has! loving the car so far!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

v-dubIV said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: < for not running the usual played wheels everyone and thier brother has! loving the car so far!


No like BLQ's?


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Did you get it aligned?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Did you get it aligned?


He just smashed down on the tire.


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> He just smashed down on the tire.


:laugh:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Did you get it aligned?


not yet...i think thats hoe it sat when i was parked somewhere


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

johnnyR32 said:


> No like BLQ's?


not saying i don't like those or the usual BBS wheels and whatever else "everyone" runs, in fact i wouldn't mind running the usual suspects on my car but i commend anyone who breaks from the "norm" and makes it look legit :thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

v-dubIV said:


> not saying i don't like those or the usual BBS wheels and whatever else "everyone" runs, in fact i wouldn't mind running the usual suspects on my car but i commend anyone who breaks from the "norm" and makes it look legit :thumbup:


thanks buddy, yea these offsets came out perfect......:thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

v-dubIV said:


> not saying i don't like those or the usual BBS wheels and whatever else "everyone" runs, in fact i wouldn't mind running the usual suspects on my car but i commend anyone who breaks from the "norm" and makes it look legit :thumbup:


:laugh: just kidding man. I completely agree with you.


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

Subscribed.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

stop posting your exterior, post your trunk


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> stop posting your exterior, post your trunk


not finished yet........


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

opcorn: not finished because vwfalsefloors took your money and ran


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Minor_Threat said:


> opcorn: not finished because vwfalsefloors took your money and ran


:laugh:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> opcorn: not finished because vwfalsefloors took your money and ran


:laugh::laugh::beer:...yup now i can afford the teal spray paint for the wheels either.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

looking good. :beer:


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

Minor_Threat said:


> opcorn: not finished because vwfalsefloors took your money and ran


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

lol there was someone on the facebook page who was very unhappy that its been a month and still no floor, but i guess he deleted it


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

Minor_Threat said:


> lol there was someone on the facebook page who was very unhappy that its been a month and still no floor, but i guess he deleted it


we're no longer fb friends, he deleted me.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

he gots new wheelz


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

yeah reps


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Minor_Threat said:


> yeah reps


they're real. disappointed.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

johnnyR32 said:


> they're real. disappointed.


they look like privat cups, no way he ripped off enough people or his mom gave him money for 3000 dollar wheels and tires


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

look at the bolts, if they're not standard looking OZ/BBS bolts then they're reps, good chance they're reps


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*

getting the car ready from VAGfair in York, PA saturday.......will finally have the floor finished tommorow. Hasslin de Hoff is shooting the car friday night before the chili's gtg. jordanu is shooting the car saturday after the show.


otherwise i am having no, leaks, no bag rubbing, no issues whatsoever.....i love it, shoulda went air the first time around.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> otherwise i am having no, leaks, no bag rubbing, no issues whatsoever.....i love it, shoulda went air the first time around.


That's because, Installs by J&W ****ing rocks!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> lol there was someone on the facebook page who was very unhappy that its been a month and still no floor, but i guess he deleted it


I ordered a floor from Vwfalsefloors on June 2nd, and still have no floor. Constant emails and excuses they keep giving me. Finally got fed up and asked for my money back and now I still dont have that. But yet they are ordering hotels for h2o. Im definately going to VagFair cause they have a booth, but i was told im getting my money on friday when he gets his paycheck


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

lol wow, that is a great company right there. They don't make the floor, yet they spend your money. What a ****ing douchebag, he needs his ass beat.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*

hey this is about my car....not gatspy salon's car....lol


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> hey this is about my car....not gatspy salon's car....lol


Sorry, cant wait to see at VagFair!! Just saw the comment about Vwff


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

MK5-2.5 said:


> Sorry, cant wait to see at VagFair!! Just saw the comment about Vwff


:laugh: all good man...i enjoy making fun of him and making sure people know hes a shister too....:beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

Why you think im going to VagFair, grab your opcorn:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

MK5-2.5 said:


> Why you think im going to VagFair, grab your opcorn:


What kind of beverages would you like with said opcorn:?

Zimmy, reading your thread just got me really excited again for my air


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Zimmy just wanted to say you will be missed tonight. But ill see you Friday and or saturday


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

He is a stand up honest. Guy. Good friend:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

andrew m. said:


> was hoping to meet the internet legend 'lowerthanzimmy' this weekend. guess it'll have to wait until h2o :beer:


this weekend at VAGfair?


ill be there.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

wagner17 said:


> Zimmy just wanted to say you will be missed tonight. But ill see you Friday and or saturday





wagner17 said:


> He is a stand up honest. Guy. Good friend:thumbup::thumbup:


hahaha:heart::beer:.....im driving to york friday night for the chili's gtg/hasslin de hoff is shooting my car....then driving back to MD...and im doing the hunt valley cruise to vagfair saturday:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Call me on Saturday when you are close to huntvalley


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

wagner17 said:


> Call me on Saturday when you are close to huntvalley


will do buddy, im gunna shoot to get there around 845 maybe alittle earlier.....still gotta find out how far it is from my house


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Its like40 min. Huntvalley is a mile from my house


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

wagner17 said:


> Its like40 min. Huntvalley is a mile from my house


yea....google maps says 38 minutes....so ill leave around 815:thumbup:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

We can get Starbucks when you get here


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

wagner17 said:


> We can get Starbucks when you get here


hahaha kk


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Its a little down York road bur we can go


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

wagner17 said:


> We can get Starbucks when you get here


I'm gonna need some too


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

ninohale said:


> I'm gonna need some too


you meeting up in hunt valley?


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Or dunkin donuts which is real close up to you


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> you meeting up in hunt valley?


I can, we will be there early tomorrow afternoon.

Feel free to PM me your digits and we can meet you guys.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

So i got the trunk finished about 9:30 thursday night....










Just in time for photoshoots with jordan chronister (hasslin de hoff) friday and jordan unternaher (jordanu) saturday after vagfair....fridays shoot went awesome! Met a bunch of new people.... But as some of you know, saturday didnt go as planned....

Saturday morning on my way to VAGfair i got into a accident... Luckily everyone is okay, but the car wasnt so lucky...from what i can tell the passenger side RCA is bent or twisted... Its been pouring the pass 2 days so i havent really had a chance to look, and to be honest iv been to bummed out to look. 

The car is getting picked up today to get towed to the collision shop so they can get a estimate going and try to get the car back on the road soon.

Sucks for all the hard work and time to get the car ready for this weekend and a stupid accident now has the car sitting undriveable, ill be sure to keep everyone updated

Thanks guys.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Cheer up ill take you to Starbu:snowcool:cks when I her back


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*



















car comes back this week...then its time to get it ready for dubs on the boards.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> car comes back this week...then its time to get it ready for dubs on the boards.


Yayyyyy :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

PS. I forgot about dubs on the boards. My car should be back to me by then. I might just have to attend this one....


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*










got a sticker made for my tank to make it fancy/cover a scratch on it from when i did my floor :facepalm:



ill have 3 extra's if anyone wants one.....it will be a little bolder, and wont have the squiggle **** after the "W"


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

how much do you want for one of those?


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> how much do you want for one of those?


check your PM buddy:beer::thumbup:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> got a sticker made for my tank to make it fancy/cover a scratch on it from when i did my floor :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ill have 3 extra's if anyone wants one.....it will be a little bolder, and wont have the squiggle **** after the "W"


Hook a kid up


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> got a sticker made for my tank to make it fancy/cover a scratch on it from when i did my floor :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ill have 3 extra's if anyone wants one.....it will be a little bolder, and wont have the squiggle **** after the "W"


 Sorry for the scratch  

Ill take a sticker.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Sorry for the scratch
> 
> Ill take a sticker.


 :heart::heart:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I even said before we started that we should have put painters tape on the tank lol.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*










here is what they will look like.... 


in shiny silver...


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> here is what they will look like....
> 
> 
> in shiny silver...


 I like these a lot bro!


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice stickers, we still need to come up with/make the h20 gtg stickers...


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

xandypx said:


> Nice stickers, we still need to come up with/make the h20 gtg stickers...


 OG = MKV 

New Hotness = MKVI


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

ninohale said:


> OG = MKV
> 
> LOL = MKVI


 Fixed :laugh:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Can I get one zimmy pa pa please


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

xandypx said:


> Fixed :laugh:


  lol


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> lol


 We can hug it out


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

I only j/k eace:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

xandypx said:


> I only j/k eace:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

havent seen you in awhile


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

i have 4 extras...... PM me your address for one.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


>


 Time for some projectors my friend. 

Like the new decal BTW.


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

:heart:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

VrstewartW said:


> :heart:


 hope it works out! shouldnt have a problem!


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

lol thanks bro


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

*FV-QR*

:beer:

PS: Mikey is a bad influence...


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

shes back!

*VP Auto Collision* in Forest Hill, MD did a amazing job as usual. The owner Mitch has done work for me before (they painted my roof, mirrors, lip) If you need anything done get it done right the first time and call Mitch, he is also a VW enthusiast ..there is a little wavy section on the driver side roof rail (you cant see it unless i point it out, which even then you can barely see) and a dent in the roof they couldn't get out with PDR....alignment is awesome, better than it was when i had NGP do it:screwy:.... i ended up going to -3.4 degrees from -3 in the rear, the car airs down right into the lips now there is 1 or 2 nicks on the lip of the rear passenger wheel from the accident, but nothing that stands out just me being picky. Other than that its perfect! The detailer did a awesome job, *Reflected Images* in Forest Hill, MD...if you need anything the owner Brian is awesome! When i picked the car up i sat and bull****ted with him for an hour. He is a one man show there, he does it all himself....he told me he was there wednesday til midnight prepping my car and finishing up a new S6, then back in there starting on my car at 7am yesterday. The work he does its unreal He has trophies in his shop from best paint at Corvettes of Carisle, best paint of bimmerfest, etc.....he told me if i ever wanted to come by and wax the car or clean it just stop by he has a outdoor hose and always has room to have another car sit in here while hes working. If you ever need swirls removed or paint correction... go to him and tell him mike zimny sent you. The good thing is that he will work with you, tell him the price range your looking in and he was help you out.

here is a cellphone shot from it sitting in his shop when i got it.











now its time to get this thing ready for dubs on the boards next weekend!:laugh::thumbup:


*for everyone that i sent stickers to in the begining of the week, did you get them? everything okay with them, i put do not bend on the envelopes but they usually dont care....*


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks great brosef.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

He's baaaack.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

ninohale said:


> He's baaaack.





















:heart:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

looking good :thumbup:


Ready for H2o ?


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> looking good :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Ready for H2o ?


yeaaa, i have a few things to finish up... i wanted to get my rear valance done, but that may just be added to the list for winter....but i may redo my false floor before h20.

what i will have done for h20 is:

-VF short shifter (for when i want racekor of course)
-dynamat underneath of the false floor
-get my alignment redone for the front.....(the body shop did a 4 wheel alignment and the fronts are set at factory spec.......the weight of the car on the tires lets it just touch frame down)

otherwise just cleaning lol.....vaccum the dog hair out of the backseat:laugh:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> but i may redo my false floor before h20.


we can definitely do that  and where's my sticker? lol


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> we can definitely do that  and where's my sticker? lol


it was here at the house when you were here sunday dumby.....gotta remind me ii dont take my ADD medicine on the weekend:laugh:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> yeaaa, i have a few things to finish up... i wanted to get my rear valance done, but that may just be added to the list for winter....but i may redo my false floor before h20.
> 
> what i will have done for h20 is:
> 
> ...


I need to dynamat mine..... So loud!!!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

ninohale said:


> I need to dynamat mine..... So loud!!!


mines not really that loud....., just trying to get it down more.... the puppy doesnt really notice it, she jumps when it kicks on then lays back down :laugh:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> mines not really that loud....., just trying to get it down more.... the puppy doesnt really notice it, she jumps when it kicks on then lays back down :laugh:


Mine sounds like the aliens from the war of the worlds are having a gtg in my hatch


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

ninohale said:


> Mine sounds like the aliens from the war of the worlds are having a gtg in my hatch


lol sigged


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> lol sigged


You laugh, I'll show you at h2o!


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

looks great dude :thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> looks great dude :thumbup:


thanks man!

nothing like yours though my friend:heart:.....


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

Mike Zimny's GTI by Jordan Chronister, on Flickr


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

found some pictures from dubs on the boards this past weekend....










































all in all, wasnt impressed with it at all....there was some nice cars, i met dan (20rabbit08) great dude! talked to ronaldo (VRstewartW) for alittle he has always been a laid back dude, i met him a few years ago at a VW meet at rowan university....show was very unorganized, seemed as if they didn't have enough staff for the show, they ran out of space so every car at the end was EXTREMELY close.....i did place 2nd in my class out of 4 cars:laugh:


so, whos all going to H20i?!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I just came to say hello...


12 by VivaLaPSU, on Flickr


----------



## .skully. (May 18, 2005)

PSU said:


> I just came to say hello...
> 
> 
> 12 by VivaLaPSU, on Flickr





PSU said:


> Another new picture is viral...
> 
> Good luck finding it.


Again. Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

.skully. said:


> Again. Winner winner chicken dinner


I should have made this a bit trickier. opcorn:


----------



## .skully. (May 18, 2005)

PSU said:


> I should have made this a bit trickier. opcorn:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

PSU said:


> I should have made this a bit trickier. opcorn:


yea, like hide your recent post.......:facepalm::laugh:


----------



## mk3 jetta96 (May 31, 2005)

your a hooker


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

mk3 jetta96 said:


> your a hooker


:laugh::beer:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

:wave: good meeting you dude. See you in a week!!!!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

20rabbit08 said:


> :wave: good meeting you dude. See you in a week!!!!


damn right!.....ill be there by 1 friday afternoon!




check out my feature on Air Society


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> yea, like hide your recent post.......:facepalm::laugh:


I absolutely hate that feature. 


16 by VivaLaPSU, on Flickr


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

14 by VivaLaPSU, on Flickr


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

1 by VivaLaPSU, on Flickr


----------

